# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоаппарат SONY Cyber-Shot DSC-W70

## tarzan

Фотоаппарат sony cyber shot dsc-w70



В хорошем рабочем и внешнем состоянии.

Вес: 127 г, без элементов питания
Размер: 89x57x23 мм

Матрица:
Чувствительность: 100 - 1000 ISO, Auto ISO
Тип матрицы: СCD
Максимальное разрешение: 3072 x 2304
Общее число пикселов: 7.2 млн
Число эффективных пикселов: 7.1 млн
Кроп-фактор: 6.02
Размер: 1/2.5"

Объектив:
Диафрагма: F2.8 - F5.2
Фокусное расстояние (35 мм эквивалент): 38 - 114 мм
Оптический Zoom: 3x
Название объектива: Carl Zeiss Vario-Tessar

Функциональные возможности:
Баланс белого: автоматический, ручная установка, из списка
Вспышка: встроенная, до 2.40 м, подавление эффекта красных глаз
Дополнительные возможности: крепление для штатива
Цифровой Zoom: 6x

Режимы съемки:
Таймер: есть
Макросъёмка: есть
Время работы таймера: 2, 10 c
Формат кадра (фотосъемка): 4:3, 3:2, 16:9
Режим серийной съемки: есть
Видоискатель и ЖК-экран
ЖК-экран: 115000 точек, 2.50 дюйма
Видоискатель: оптический

Экспозиция:
Выдержка: 30 - 1/2000 с
Экспокоррекция : +/- 2 EV с шагом 1/3 ступени
Замер экспозиции: мультизонный, центровзвешенный, точечный

Фокусировка:
Ручная фокусировка: есть
Подсветка автофокуса: есть
Минимальное расстояние съемки: 0.02 м
Память и интерфейсы:
Интерфейсы: USB 1.1, видео, аудио
Объём встроенной памяти: 58 Мб
Тип карт памяти: Memory Stick, Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick Pro Duo
Форматы изображения: JPEG

Запись видео: есть
Формат записи видео: MPEG VX
Видеокодеки: MPEG1
Максимальное разрешение роликов: 640x480
Запись звука: есть
Максимальная частота кадров видеоролика: 30 кадров/с 

400 грн

----------

